# Canada members info/help required.



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Does anyone in Canada happen to know of a store which ships marine fish or CUC?

I havent come across one yet but am curious to know if one exists.


----------



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

I *think* Big Als ship fish, and fantasy aquatics apprently has all good reviews but I dont if they ship.
Only prob is there halfway across the country >.<


----------

